# Heres my babies



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*Heres my babies now 8 weeks old *


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

awww! I love the one lying behind the Red... sooo cute!


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

Little Sweeties! Lovely babies.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Aren't they gorgeous!

Liz


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awwwww i love ALL of them, gorgeous cute little kitties,


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*there all beautiful  and all Mischievous  but the one sitting up is a monster, she thinks she is a dog chasing you and trying to bit out ankles  lol  *


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

aw wow hunny!!

stunning little bundles, i bet you're so proud  xxx


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

There sooo sweet


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*yes i am very proud of them and mum  and they all have loving homes to go too when their 13weeks old  *


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

They're beautiful. They look as if they're little bundles of mischief .


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

awww they look so cute!


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Awwwwww what beautiful babies


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

they are bootiful


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Wow Linda, they're gorgeous, they've really come on a treat*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*this is the naughty girl Blue  just taken this one  *


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Awww, shes beautiful*


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

she really is beautiful! thats a great picture - mine wont stay still for long enough for me to take any decent ones unless they are asleep!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *this is the naughty girl Blue  just taken this one  *
> 
> View attachment 10452


oh my god,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! she is adorable,


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

She is soooooooo cute!!


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

aaawwww so cute


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*lol you wouldnt say that if she was hanging onto your ankles  *


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Liny,these are some criminally cute babies,and they seem to be aware of it tooLovely pic to see


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Soooo Sweet Miss My Kitty So Much.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2008)

They are all so gorgeous - really lovely little fluffy bundles!

Lou
X


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

aaawww! they are soooooo cute


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Oh wow, they are gorgeous!!! 

They look so big now - I remember when you showed me the tiny pics of them.


----------



## Gizzyboy (Jun 4, 2008)

Wow, what stunning babies you have!! They are adorable


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

They are all so so cute!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Aww they are beautiful little bundles of fluff. 

Sue


----------

